# Beretta 692



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Just had a limiting shoulder surgery. Dr recommended a lighter recoil shotgun and he said it with my wife present! Has anyone shot a 692 Beretta with a 32" barrel? They have a longer forcing cone than the 686 and weigh more which should reduce felt recoil, just wondering if it was signifigant enough to invest in? Also looking at a DT-11 but don't know if I can get that one past the wife as easy $$. Any experienced advice would be appreciated. Would guess I shoot between 200-300 flyers a year between trials and training. Thank you, Todd Adams


----------



## rrbcsask (Sep 26, 2014)

I have shot quite a few different shotguns and my favorite by far is the Beretta A-400.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

a 692 with a longer forcing cone will reduce "some felt recoil" but not enough for your purposes, a 32" bbl is the length of a trap or SC barrel...Your best bet is to go to a gas autoloader ...Since it seems that you are a Beretta fan, I would look at them first..

There is one other alternative...take the 12 gauge O/U and drop a set of 20 gauge titanium tube inserts from Briley , your shoulder will thank you


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Keep the gun you have,,, Invest money in a reloader,,and reload... You dont have to shoot those silly heavy high pressure factory loads to break targets,and kill flyers

I kill flyers (Ducks)with 3/4oz of shot and VERY low pressures (light recoil) loads..


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with the reloading part but the forcing cones help. I shoot a 12 gauge Beretta O/U with longer forcing cones. They also say it's "overbored" which I think means the barrel ID is larger. When shooting skeet, 100 rounds the recoil "punishment" the next day feels better with the 12 than a 20 gauge O/U.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I routinely shoot 3/4 oz loads thru my Beretta Extrema 2 auto loader. Gun has the kick off and I can shoot all day, with no effects. So if you really want a double barrel then learn to reload, you can have a recoil reducer applied to an OU also. If you want complete comfort and are not smitten wth the pretty OU then get an A400 with the kick off. I have tried an OU a couple times as they just look so cool. But I keep going back to my semi-auto.
See I found cab try a few different gun before buying.


----------

